# what can you do with a Marko paring knfe, sandpaper and a piece of walnut?



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2018)

It's been awhile since I made anything. Here you go. A few years ago a friend of mine asked me to make her a herb gathering knife. She is Croatian and is studying traditional herb lore and folk medicine. It took me awhile to get my act together.
I have been working so hard setting up the new restaurant and kitchen that I'm starting to go stir crazy and this was a good mental break.
Eastern Black Walnut heartwood from a tree that was left to rot for 40 years. Heartwood doesn't rot very well. Nothing was left of the tree but, the heartwood itself. A Marko paring knife was used to carve the handle and sandpaper to soften and smooth all the edges. The blade itself I will post later as I need to etch it and see what happens. The blade is based off of historical Viking finds. Enjoy.


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

So cool!! Nice modification


----------



## brainsausage (May 8, 2018)

Bacon king tone said:


> So cool!! Nice modification



Wow such a thoughtful post no post padding going on over here!


----------



## HRC_64 (May 8, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Wow such a thoughtful post no post padding going on over here!



6 year old account with no posting history, has been saving up


----------



## merlijny2k (May 9, 2018)

Curious to see what the finished knife will look like.


----------



## sachem allison (May 18, 2018)

Sorry, life got in the way. I'll post some pics of finished knives on Tuesday. If I remember.lol


----------

